# Early pregnancy VS drugs uses.



## SL520 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hiya,
My sis got pregnant recently (around 5 weeks) but in her first 2 weeks, she had flu and was not very well , so she took some medications. Is there anyone who can help me to find out , will any of them effect the pregnancy? She did come back to ask Dr. but one of them said "fine", one of them seems a bit concern...and try to convice my sis have a abortion....if anyone can help here, that will be very helpful!!

*Mrfivon-S(20)
*PE(60)
*Cephadol(250)
*Ilosone (250)
*Yoren(50CR)
*B-complex
*Ketotifen(1) cap

she took 3 times a day for 3 day.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry but I can't find the generic names of many of these preparations. Could you find out what the actual drugs are for me please?

The ones I do know Cephadol (diphenidol), Ilosene (erythromycin), B-complex and ketotifen are not associated with increased abnormalities so there would be no indication to terminate the pregnancy just because these had been taken.

It is very unusual to suggest a termination due to drug exposure unless there is definite evidence that a serious malformation in the baby has occured (there are really only a handful of drugs that can cause this). The riskiest time for exposure is between the 3rd and 11th week of pregnancy. If your sister took medicines in the first 2 weeks of pregnancy then its likely that the baby didn't even receive any of them anyway. It takes up to 2 weeks from conception for the embryo to implant and establish direct blood exchange with the mother via the placenta.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## SL520 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello Maz,
Thanks for your quick reply!
My sis lives in different so i have emailed your reply to her... it is such a relief!

I will ask her to find out the generic names ASAP...

Thanks for your help~

All the best to you!

SL520


----------

